# British Consulate roadshow - Santa Pola 12th March



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

British Consulate and Department of Work and Pensions/Department of Health to visit Santa Pola, Alicante 



The British Consulate is holding an open event for British residents in Santa Pola on Friday 12th March, presenting advice services on some of the issues that matter most to residents.

The Pension, Benefit and Healthcare Team will provide essential information on UK entitlements in Spain and the services that their team can offer.

The British Vice-Consul will open the session and explain the role of the Consulate, and the services it offers. 

Event details:

Friday 12th March – 10:30am (Doors open at 9:45am)

Salon de Teatro
Santa Pola Life Resort
C/Monte de Santa Pola, Nº 15 03130 (Gran Alacant) Santa Pola
Alicante

To book a place, please visit The British Embassy in Spain and click on “Open Days” in the ‘Help for British Nationals’ section. If you experience any problems booking or do not have Internet access, call 917146443.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DWPinSpain said:


> British Consulate and Department of Work and Pensions/Department of Health to visit Santa Pola, Alicante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't find anything about open days in the link you give


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't find anything about open days in the link you give


Here you go:

Open day events


----------

